
English Russia » Graffiti In The Dead Town (Chernobyl) - vrikhter
http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2011/04/26/graffiti-in-the-dead-town/
======
joejohnson
Is there a map in Call of Duty based of this town?

~~~
randylahey
I wouldn't say based on, it actually takes place in the city.

------
RobertKohr
Pretty haunting.

